# Berlin lake a holes



## kurtykurt2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I decided to try my luck again at Berlin.. Took my dad and my good friend out. Caught some walleye, and catfish.. 2 walleye were keepers.. 19-20 inch.. So 10:00 pm rolls we head back to the public boat ramp.. walking to the truck and not noticing anything unusual until i back the trailer in the water and pull the boat out of the water... The motor guide bars are missing.. Ripped off clean flush with the metal.. Now either someone ran into it and chucked the thing in the woods or someone was desperately needing a motor guide.. I am posting this to tell other to watch out for any thieves on Berlin lake.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

There was a fool out there a week ago in a black bass boat, racing back and forth the length of the lake, gettingVERY close to drifter and trollers, it was like he was trying to screw up the fishing. And he had plenty of room to stay away from boats but instead would go flying by, real close at 35 or 40 mph!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just one???? that lake is known for speeders coming close to other boats.and yep thats what he was doing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bad luck said:


> there was a fool out there a week ago in a black bass boat, racing back and forth the length of the lake, gettingvery close to drifter and trollers, it was like he was trying to screw up the fishing. And he had plenty of room to stay away from boats but instead would go flying by, real close at 35 or 40 mph!


heheee,
time to drift a huge bobber, waayyy behind your boat!
Make sure you have some old steel line on it! :d


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

all you need is 20 lb power pro! I had a guy troll across the point on me two years ago and I yelled to him that he was going to run over my line.This guy was like 15 yards off shore from me... really close! He yelled back a rather colorfull sentence having to do with a free country and public water and the what not. So when my line came tight I opened my bail and let his motor suck up all 120 yards of line off my reel! Hope he had a nice row back in,I went home!


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

The boaters at the Branch have been awful lately as well. I had 2 jet skis stop about 10 feet in front of my last night while trolling. Then they did doughnuts, circled my boat, and took off.

I won't claim total innocence...about a week and a half ago, I cut to close to someone trolling so I wouldn't get run into shallows...we locked lines, and I ended up with half my line in my prop. I deserved it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> all you need is 20 lb power pro! I had a guy troll across the point on me two years ago and I yelled to him that he was going to run over my line.This guy was like 15 yards off shore from me... really close! He yelled back a rather colorfull sentence having to do with a free country and public water and the what not. So when my line came tight I opened my bail and let his motor suck up all 120 yards of line off my reel! Hope he had a nice row back in,I went home!


LMAO!
- $20 AND WORTH EVERY PENNY!!! 

Gotta Love It!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> all you need is 20 lb power pro! I had a guy troll across the point on me two years ago and I yelled to him that he was going to run over my line.This guy was like 15 yards off shore from me... really close! He yelled back a rather colorfull sentence having to do with a free country and public water and the what not. So when my line came tight I opened my bail and let his motor suck up all 120 yards of line off my reel! Hope he had a nice row back in,I went home!


Classic ! Completely deserved !

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

KurtyKurt, they are like that on all the lakes. They will do whatever they can get away with and you seldom see any rangers out there to stop them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job Bob....shame it wasn't steel line as Jerry (Doboy) mentioned...but yea, worth every penny of it!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I think we all agree!!! It's not easy getti'n along with each other,on the water,at times,pleasure boaters/seadoozies.... BUT,,I've thought about a bow-mounted 3" black powder canon... With 2- 6" lengths of 1/4 in. chain,,,I said I "thought" about it,didn't say I had one...... Seems that what ever some people do,, & when they are doing,whatever they do,,,,that is the most important thing to do,, & the Hell with everyone else!!! I wonder why that is?? I try to not let it bother me,& most times I kinda laugh and go back to fishing,BUT man they will get pretty close at times !! I make a "what's up" gesture,and that makes me feel a "lil better,& life goes on...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

That 3" cannon will work great for keeping the doozies at bay...not sure what it will do for the fishing once you pull the rope though! <boom!> lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

People have had no respect for boaters ever since they stopped letting us mount cannons on our boats!!!:Banane36:


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have said for years I should take a box of rocks in the boat. If somebody is close enuff I could hit them with a rock they are too close. I haven't done it yet.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Feel the same way. Its a me first type of world any more. No kindness or respect to others.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

do alot of trolling and could never figure out why some guys feel the need to make there boat 50' wide with planer boards saw a guy there sat. alone in the boat and runnin boards


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

YOU cannon guys gave me a brain storm, I HAVE A CANNON. it runs on propane and you can here it a half mile away.


----------



## tippy (Mar 7, 2012)

Good-"Keep up the great work. I had that happen to me fishing off shore 2 years ago. He run right over my line. I just let his motor peal my line off the real.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

kurtykurt2011 said:


> So I decided to try my luck again at Berlin.. Took my dad and my good friend out. Caught some walleye, and catfish.. 2 walleye were keepers.. 19-20 inch.. So 10:00 pm rolls we head back to the public boat ramp.. walking to the truck and not noticing anything unusual until i back the trailer in the water and pull the boat out of the water... The motor guide bars are missing.. Ripped off clean flush with the metal.. Now either someone ran into it and chucked the thing in the woods or someone was desperately needing a motor guide.. I am posting this to tell other to watch out for any thieves on Berlin lake.


What's a motor guide bar?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

triton175 said:


> What's a motor guide bar?


I dunno... I was kind of wondering about that myself. I just chalked it up to something else I didn't know about a Walleye boat, and thought it was something I/O related.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's a brace that holds the motor in place when it's manually trimmed to support the motor to the trailer. My brother has the same thing on his 80's tracker. At least thats what i think he means.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> It's a brace that holds the motor in place when it's manually trimmed to support the motor to the trailer. My brother has the same thing on his 80's tracker. At least thats what i think he means.


So kinda like a permanently mounted transom saver?


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

MuskieWolverine said:


> The boaters at the Branch have been awful lately as well. I had 2 jet skis stop about 10 feet in front of my last night while trolling. Then they did doughnuts, circled my boat, and took off.
> 
> I won't claim total innocence...about a week and a half ago, I cut to close to someone trolling so I wouldn't get run into shallows...we locked lines, and I ended up with half my line in my prop. I deserved it.


At least you made an honest mistake, which happens to everyone. It just sucks so many people out there lack common courtesy.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

razu said:


> do alot of trolling and could never figure out why some guys feel the need to make there boat 50' wide with planer boards saw a guy there sat. alone in the boat and runnin boards


That guy was probably me. I run my boards about 40ft (on the counter) away from the boat. Why? Because i have a loud 2 stroke. It shouldnt matter whether im alone or with someone else. Its the principle of the concept. Get the bait away from the boat. I limited out that day also. As well as yesterday


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Most are on point here except razu. Planer boards out 25' per side isn't excessive at all. Noone is trying to "rule the lake" there, just catch more fish. 


My transom saver is removable for launch/retrieval. Is that the destroyed item?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My biggest pet peeve is people who ignore no wake areas. Being a poor old crappie fisherman. I tie up to bridges a lot. 

All bridges are clearly marked NO WAKE. Yet about 90 % of people come thru at about least 1/3 throttle. A few come thru at full speed or pretty close to it.

I know some boats are almost impossible to achieve absolutely no wake but most of these guys aren't even trying.


----------

